# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Chouchou et Loulou, duo d'octodons à l'adoption

## seconde vie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chouchou et Loulou
*Type:* Octodon
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 1 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 44 - Loire-Atlantique
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0619984607
*E-mail :* unesecondevie.1449@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Chouchou et Loulou sont deux copains qui ont appris à se connaître. 
Chouchou est le plus extraverti, à l'aise avec l'humain.
 Loulou est plus réservé et a encore besoin d'avoir les deux pattes arrières sur la cage quand il a les autres sur la main ou d'un tuyau pour sortir complètement. 
Ils font un duo équilibré, avec qui la future famille pourra créer un lien sans difficulté (mais avec de la patience le temps qu'ils s'habituent au nouvel environnement). 
Craquez pour eux, vous n'en serez que ravis !

photos https://www.facebook.com/jcderand/

----------


## seconde vie

up

----------


## seconde vie

toujours à l'adoption !

----------


## doriant

video  https://www.facebook.com/association...58290873/?t=14

----------

